# Project R32 600 T&D



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

OK peeps I havnt posted any or many pics of my car here but my project is starting to come together now.

Quickly befor anyone asks: 
600 T&D is for the BHP and torque figures Im aiming for and T&D is track and drag. The car will be mainly used as a track car but the odd 1/4 mile wont go a miss :chuckle: 




























Those are my lastest pics and heres one befor I started the project










Im concentrating on the cosmetic side at the mo. Its having a full windows out re-spray including the inside and underneath protection.

The car is looking standard at the mo but I can assure you that it will look quite different without going over the top IMO.
Im still waiting on a few parts to arrive but all standard parts will be painted anyway.

SPA carbon mirrors mounted on moidified bases


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

looks mean


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

preferd the before look,:chuckle: 
looks like its coming together now baz.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Yep, the old girl will be completely different in 3 weeks Dave.

Ive got pleanty of carbon to throw at it and thats after sending back the carbon bonnet and front wings LOL

Im waiting on a front bumper and a pair of doors but they will probly arrive in June.

Some pics of the alloys Ive had re-furb'd. They are Enkei split rims, not sure of the model




























The blue paint is HOK Majestic Kandy over Shimrin Silver base coat (for all you techies lol)
The centers have been powder coated in gloss black.
From the pics you can see how the Kandy looks different depending on the light.

The car its self will be painted in the Majestic Kandy with the odd bit of gloss and satin black to break a things up a little, you will have to see what I mean when its finished.

More carbon porn:

Top Secret rear diffuser with vortex generators










Nismo copy sideskirt spat










Guage pod










Ive got countless other bits but Ill get them on the car when its finished.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking good so far, all that carbon huh, you must be a pervert :chuckle: 

Where did you get the Top Secret rear diffuser with vortex generators from, have you pics of them fitted?


----------



## sandon32 (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking good Baz, loving the refurbished wheels, they look awesome! How did you enjoy the ring? Hopefully see you back at Aintree later this year.

Chris


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Anymore pics of the spoiler from the first pic mate?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> Anymore pics of the spoiler from the first pic mate?


Andy totally off topic,you still got your R32?

sorted out your launches yet? :clap:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Looking good so far, all that carbon huh, you must be a pervert :chuckle:
> 
> Where did you get the Top Secret rear diffuser with vortex generators from, have you pics of them fitted?


No pics of diffuser on my car George but give me 2 weeks and it will be on. Bought it from Newera, Matty does a very good price on them.
Theres a few pics of the Top Secret R32 knockin about with it on.

Baz


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

The Ring was awsome, where going back in October if you can join us Chris?

Pics of the spoiler? Yes I do, its part of a Veilside Drag boot!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Baz, can i ask where you got it mate? 

Dan, sure do mate. Been off the road for 7 months or so, just sorted out in the past couple of weeks. Ran a 12.6 on sunday in the pouring rain, puddles on the strip etc. 
Just bought some new wheels and getting R888s (summer use only  ) for them


----------



## sandon32 (Jul 22, 2007)

Would love to Baz but will have to let you know for sure nearer the time, its still a bit unpredictable with my job (I'm now back in York). Should hopefully have mine back together over the next few weeks, just waiting on a fuel pump.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Andy, I bought the boot of Keith Cowie last year. It was on his 32 untill he decided to go for a custom drag spoiler.

Chris, What fuel pump have you order?

Ive got a Tomei 280l sitting in my garage brand new, If you've ordered something similar you can use mine now if you car is just waiting on the pump!


So back to the car. I had the arches flared/rolled the other week, they gained atleast 1" front and rear. I also removed the front arch liners as they were catching.
It was realy hard to tell they had been flared but I didnt want to spoil the standard lines. A problem did arrise though, it seems the passenger side rear had been repaired and a nice chunk of filler had cracked.
My friend who is painting the car decided he needed to remove all the old filler, this has given us the chance to give the rear a slight flare which you can see. Ill will get pics up tomorrow.
I will be spending the morning perfecting the flare on the front wings aswell. Im realy looking forward to it.

Now one of the best mod's which you can do on your R32 GTR LOL










R34 GTR Brembo's, Project U disc's and Nismo pads.
(the disc's have been slow skimmed and I painted the centers black)

I also have a pair of R33 GTR rear Brembo's to go on, I hope to get all the calipers refurb'd over the next 2/3 weeks but have got to see how the re-spray goes.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Pics of the rear arches
































































Im going to need spacers or 18x12's to fill the rears now LOL


----------



## IainS (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey up Baz, its getting there, whens it going in the paint shop then? And when you reckon it'll be on the road? When is Bao doing the brakes? my front discs are strating to crack so need to get them on sharpish!!


----------



## sandon32 (Jul 22, 2007)

Cheers for the offer Baz, I've ordered a Nismo pump, which from what I gather is essentially the same as a Tomei one. I have a few bits to do before I really need it, but that could come in very handy, cheers!!:thumbsup: 

My dads engine let go at a sprint at Aintree last weekend. Just got it to bits and found 5 cracked pistons!!!:nervous: Crank and rods seem ok and luckily hasn't marked the bores.

I'm liking the look of that diffuser... alot, will defo have to take a look when its fitted.  

Chris


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Iain, all inside and underneith should be painted at the start of next week then its onto final prep of exterior etc. So should go in paint booth end of next week.
It will be 3 days in the booth aswell!

A couple of alloys will be going in the booth aswell since we had that little accident!

Brakes are on the list for after the car is fully painted, hopefully we will get them sorted befor the show on the 23/24/25 May.

Chris. I heard about you dads car. I went along to say hello to Pete but they must have left just befor I got there.
Shame you have got 2 cars of the road now.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that rear wing is awesome


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

jasonchiu said:


> that rear wing is awesome


Yep I love it, Im glad I decided on that rather than a large GT Style wing.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Interior will be striped out as theres no need for all the junk if Im just tracking it. Im keeping the dash, center console and door cards for now (see pics LOL) but later in the rear I might progress onto carbon items.

I have removed all the sound deadening, carpet, rear panels, rear seat belts, rear speakers, rear seats, head lining, standard seats.
I will have the passenger seat in and out though. The car has lost a decent bit of weight but I think its evened its self out as I have an Achieve 6 point rollcage fitted.





































Now this will be a bit marmite to most of you guys on here I think! :nervous: 

I decided to flock the dash and door cards! (no pics of door cards yet)


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

A few more bits for the interior:










And a little bit of titanium, Abbey Road Ti strut barce and an Apexi Ti slide finisher (my Kakimoto Racing exhaust has a slight ding in the tailpipe so this will cover it up nicely)



















I also picked up a set of alloys for track/every day use. These will fill the arches nicely ;-)
Courtesy of Japshop Home who do fanstastic deals on alloy wheels and tyres.

Ultralite Atec II, 18x9.5 ET15.



















And now........more carbon




















Im still waiting for a guy to remove the windows so the re-spray can carry on. Things havent been moving as quickly as I thought they would in the last 2 weeks. I wanted the car finished for this weekend as Modified Nationals is taking place but it looks like Im not going to be ready next weekend either.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Good news, the window guy the bodyshop use still hasnt come to take the windows out! 3 weeks now!!!!!!!!
So Im taking the car to the window place Middlehurst use in St Helens Friday.

Nothing has gone to plan 100% on the project but the end is now insight for the body work.
Im just waiting for a carbon bonnet and a pair of carbon doors to turn up and then the only thing I think I will need to sort is a front bumper since the carbon jobbie turned out to be a pile of SHITE! 

Oh, some pics of the front arches, not the best though


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Windows now removed, this was carried out on Friday 13th aswell!!!





































Hopefully if I can find sometime my next job is to sort out the brakes befor the re-spray is finished.
I have R34 Brembo's up front and I have just bought R33 Brembo's for the rear, a much needed upgrade for the R32 GTR LOL
So in all Im going to clean and repaint the calipers in the R34 Gold.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Another month is about to pass......blah blah blah

The car still hasnt gone into the booth, Im told it will go in this week though LOL

The carbon bonnet arrived from NEWERA a couple of weeks back, I beleave its made by Strout in Japan. The quality is top notch, same qual as the Top Secret rear diffuser.
So that has now been fitted with the added Aerocatch bonnet pins.










We also got the Top Secret rear diffuser trail fitted with the added vortex generators ;-)














































Pics dont do it much justice, when the car is finished Ill get some nice shots of all the bits.
The vortex generators seem to flap up and down quite a bit! Im going to get some s/s tie bars and connect them to the rear arches.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Interior has been primed and painted gloss black and I have also fitted the Border seat on an adjustable low mount seat rail.





































Ill post some pics of seat shortly after I have uploaded them.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't wait to see this all sprayed up!

Good work mate


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I'm loving the Top Secret Diffuser!!!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Couple of pics fitting the Aerocatch pins:














































I realy like this pic of the rear arch, I need to measure how much space there is between the tyre and the arch. Tyres fitted are 255/45/17 but I need to get the proper alloys fitted with 265/35/18 tyres on.
I no the 18's arent that much different in size to the 17's when on the car.










I forgot to mention that we also trial fitted the carbon bonnet lip to the original bonnet. Fit is very good, passenger side stands off a little but when fitted properly we will heat it up gently and form it to fit perfectly.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup: Can't wait to see her painted !


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

As said heres a pic of how wide the rear arches are:










So theres 60mm of gap from tyre to arch. I will measure the fronts next time Im at the garage.

Yesterday I recieved a parcel curtusey of Rick @ Endless  containing a set of Garage Defend carbon Stingrays
And today I ordered a carbon splitter from Carbonmods. Hopefully the splitter and doors will arrive by the end of next week.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Good work mate. Will keep my eye on this thread. She's coming together nicely. Moooore pics pls :thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Garage Defend Stingray canards fitted. I took a few pics outside my mates garage.

We have called the car 'Desert Storm' at the mo LOL


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

All the carbon bits on this car make me go a big rubbery one.

Great project now for the love of god post some new pictures lol


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

loving the build mate - those wheels you have are Enkei RS Evolutions and they getting pretty rare to be honest. I had to import a set of battered rims from Japan then get them refurbed.

Unfortunatley the car and wheels have now gone - Known these wheels sell for around 700 quid second hand;

Before Refurb;










After;


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Wade, your right. They are a very nice alloy that suits a few jap cars perfectly. They are similar to the Blitz 5 spoke but the Enkei is much nicer.
With the refurb and tyres they have set me back £1000! So the price you quoted of up £700 second hand would be close, I'd be looking for £800 if I end up selling mine in the near future.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Cid_Casterwick said:


> All the carbon bits on this car make me go a big rubbery one.
> 
> Great project now for the love of god post some new pictures lol


I love the carbon, just a shame that the carbon wings and bumper I ordered where very poor and had to go.

Ive got a few other carbon bits in the waiting, wish the doors and front splitter would turn up so I can complete the exterior.

In the recent pics the front grill, Section headlight and the Veilside boot blade have been painted in Porsche Basalt met black. I didnt get any close ups as the parts need to be flatted and buffed.
The door sills, interior door handles etc are also been painted Porsche Basalt.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> Wade, your right. They are a very nice alloy that suits a few jap cars perfectly. They are similar to the Blitz 5 spoke but the Enkei is much nicer.
> With the refurb and tyres they have set me back £1000! So the price you quoted of up £700 second hand would be close, I'd be looking for £800 if I end up selling mine in the near future.


Yep too true - When i refurbed mine it was at the grand mark. Will be following your post mate!


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> Nismo copy sideskirt spat



:runaway::runaway::runaway:

Where did you find these? 


much appreciated


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi tomek

They are from EP Racing. They are traders on the blue side. Very good price aswell.

There phone number is: 01509211888

Also Newera supply them. Speak to matty


----------

